# Madan Brush Information



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

A member on another forum wrote the company to find out which Madan pin brushes are the softest. This is the response:

From : 寄件者 Christina at Madan

"Thanks for the commend, yes, the MADAN pin brush was great for the yorkies, special for the Blue and Green colors, this 2 colors are VERY SOFT, and Red, Purple just SOFT, the Pink & Black, Orange, Baby blue was A LITTLE BIT SOFT, and the Black handl with red padding is hard type, We do had promotion for Blue, Black, Orange, Baby blue colors for buy 10 get 1 free, you also can mix colors if you want to!"


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh, really? That's interesting to know...I thought all of the colors were the same, except for the black ones (different pad colors, different types).

So this is legit? Am I wanting to order a blue or green brush because it's the softest? I was planning on ordering black because I like gender-neutral things. lol


----------



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

Wow i didn't know they have different level of softness...Thanks Marj for the great info.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I didn't know that either. Thanks for the information. I have the pink one and it works perfectly for both Pasha (wavy hair) and Raine (cottony).


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

I have the pink as well and I can't see me buying another brush now.


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

QUOTE (cleooscar @ Apr 1 2009, 05:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=755188


> I didn't know that either. Thanks for the information. I have the pink one and it works perfectly for both Pasha (wavy hair) and Raine (cottony).[/B]


I have the pink one, too, and I love it.


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks for the info! I found a site (in Austrailia of all places) that classified these brushes that way, so I was wondering about it.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I had no idea, I have a red one and sparkey loves it.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I had no idea of the difference within the colors either. When I got my Madan from Cindy Fern-King years ago, she said that the black brush with the red pad was hard and the rest of the colors were soft. I've sent a bunch of people from the other forum to Cindy who told them that the blue and green brushes are the softest. This must be updated information that Cindy has now that she didn't have before.

I've got the pink brush and am very happy with it! :thmbup:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Could we pin this?


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I guess I will be forced to stray from "boring black" and go with green when I am finally able to purchase my Madan brush! lol


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I just checked the pupular.com website where I bought my brush. It didn't say anything about the different colors but there's a choice between Black/Hard and Black/Soft. So if the black ones have different softness, be sure to check which one you're getting.


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

I have the Purple one that I purchased from Cindy Fern-King and I absolutely LOVE it :wub2: !!!But 
I guess this is info is great for the future!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks for the info, Marj! I also thought they all had the same even of softness except for the black! I a pink one and love it, too!!!


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

thank you so much.i will order blue or green.so please that they have for sale in aus.


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

"Thanks for the commend, yes, the MADAN pin brush was great for the yorkies, special for the Blue and Green colors, this 2 colors are VERY SOFT, and Red, Purple just SOFT, the Pink & Black, Orange, Baby blue was A LITTLE BIT SOFT, and the Black handl with red padding is hard type, We do had promotion for Blue, Black, Orange, Baby blue colors for buy 10 get 1 free, you also can mix colors if you want to!"[/color]
[/QUOTE]


Hmmm, very interesting. I just checked my black brush with black padding and it sure seems soft to me. I compared the Madden to my CC Fusion brush and the Madden was softer,

Cathy

[attachment=50703:Smudge__2_.jpg]


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Great info Marj! I bought the blue only bc I felt pink was to girly for Ben... Poor guy has to go the pink pet edge grooming table all the time... Lol So thought I'd be fair and get the blue brush. Looks like I made a good choice!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Woohoo! Perri's mom, Ashley, is sending me a purple one at a discounted price! (She thought it was blue when she bought it, lol) She bought one last summer she said and didn't care for it, so her loss is my gain. Thank you! Thank you! :chili:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

I have the blue, pink, and purple brushes. They all feel exactly the same to me, but what do I know, LOL.  

My fluffs love getting brushed with all three, and they don't seem to favor one over the other.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Apr 2 2009, 12:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756005


> I have the blue, pink, and purple brushes. They all feel exactly the same to me, but what do I know, LOL.
> 
> My fluffs love getting brushed with all three, and they don't seem to favor one over the other.[/B]


LOL, do you have a Madan brush obcession? I would assume the "softness" between all of the colors is not a noticeable enough difference...hence why people say they love their pink one, blue one, green one, black one, etc. I bet they are all soft enough (other than the black firm one).


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Apr 2 2009, 02:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756068


> QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Apr 2 2009, 12:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756005





> I have the blue, pink, and purple brushes. They all feel exactly the same to me, but what do I know, LOL.
> 
> My fluffs love getting brushed with all three, and they don't seem to favor one over the other.[/B]


LOL, do you have a Madan brush obcession? I would assume the "softness" between all of the colors is not a noticeable enough difference...hence why people say they love their pink one, blue one, green one, black one, etc. I bet they are all soft enough (other than the black firm one).
[/B][/QUOTE]

No, I don't have a Madan brush "obcession". I have two at home, and I keep one at my boyfriend's house because my fluffs and I spend a lot of time there.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

When I was at the Specialty last year, I felt all the brush colors and realized then that they were not the same. I talked to Cindy about it and she must have done some research on it. I bought the blue one on my thumb test. It sure has cut down on my ruining coat!! Love them. They are worth the cost.

Tina


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks as i bought purple, pink and black and was only told the black with red was very hard so this is good to know


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

How much does Cindy charge for them?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Apr 3 2009, 11:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756499


> How much does Cindy charge for them?[/B]



I think she charges $18 plus shipping now.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

http://www.ragtak.com/vindex.htm

I bought mine from this person and she gave me a great discount when i bought 3


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I have a red and a purple Madan brush and they seem the same to me. I love my brushes.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I have my purple Madan brush now and I LOVE it. It's so lightweight and really gets through all the hair. I also noticed that it makes London so much softer.


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

I just got my new purple and pink Madan brushes. I used the purple one just now and have to say I AM IMPRESSED! I really do love this brush already. It goes through Lexie's hair so easily and really works beautifully! Thanks for all of your advice and help. This place is just the best! This brush makes grooming much easier for both Lexie and myself than with anything else I've tried so far. You guys know your stuff! :biggrin: :aktion033:


----------



## lottapaws (Mar 29, 2006)

I was just wondering about the "baby blue" color that Christina from Madan had mentioned. I went to the site where I had bought my Madan and didn't see a baby blue, so I went looking for Madan's website. :bysmilie: My Madan box said the brush was manufactured by Star of Madan Co., Inc. and this is what I found for that company:

http://www.asianproducts.com/supplier_8/St...71240324970.htm 
(Sorry, I tried to do the "insert link" but it wouldn't take my copy/paste url and I didn't want to type out the url. :brownbag: 

I went to the Madan brush page (link posted below), but it just says soft and hard for the breakdown of the brushes. The picture of the brushes doesn't space them according to Christina's softness scale either. :yucky: And it also don't show a 'baby blue' brush, :eek2_gelb2: I'm so confused!!!! :confused1: After all, Christina should know, the site lists her email address as a contact! ([email protected] as well as [email protected] and then another adrress but it isn't an @madan.com) But did she write that they now have an orange brush? :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: 

http://www.asianproducts.com/company/index...860471240324970


I have the pink one and LOVE it, and would love to try the "very soft" (blue/green) but wish the 'very soft" came in the baby blue,  Sleep, I need sleep.......that's it, I just need sleep and all my confusion will just drift away......


----------

